# ¿Como generar electricidad por induccion?



## Guest (Ago 14, 2008)

Pues resulta que para una "casa" necesito generar electricidad, una opccion es robarla de una farola, pero no habria electricidad siempre, sin embargo resulta que justo encima de la casa hay una linea de alta tension que abastece a una ciudad.

Se me ocurrio la idea de poder "captar" parte del campo electromagnetico, al ser enviada la corriente de forma alterna el campo sera alterno. 

La verdad es que yo de bobinas poco, y he aqui la pregunta, si ya dispongo de un campo electromagnetico alterno ¿como genero electricidad?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 14, 2008)

mmm Deberias generar unas espiras alrededor del campo... para calcularles habria que medir el campo...
O ponerse a arrollar cables y ver que pasa...

Por supuesto que cuando se enteren que andas enrollando cosas a los cables de alta tension (ni hablar de los riesgos) te van a colgar de la torre que tiene los cablecitos.

Ademas de que tampoco estoy de acuerdo en chorear la luz que no le es propia...


Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Ago 14, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> mmm Deberias generar unas espiras alrededor del campo... para calcularles habria que medir el campo...
> O ponerse a arrollar cables y ver que pasa...
> 
> Por supuesto que cuando se enteren que andas enrollando cosas a los cables de alta tension (ni hablar de los riesgos) te van a colgar de la torre que tiene los cablecitos.
> ...



Lo primero no lo entendi muy bien, de todas formas mi idea es sacar la energuia de entre los cables (al ser posible)

El tema es que no estoy robando luz, ya que la linea tiene una tension de unos 3000V (creo, quiza mas) y ese campo electromagnetico no es mas que "perdidas" precalculadas por la compania electrica y por REE (Red Electrica Española), no afectaria al suministro que aprovechase su campo electromagnetico, solo estoy aprovechando lo que ellos pierden y no tienen forma de recuperar.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola Hemp:
Primero: El campo magnético alrededor de un conductor con corriente no es energía (por supuesto menos es energía perdida).
Segundo: Si colocas unas espiras enlazando algunas líneas de flujo del campo del conductor y cierras el circuito, automáticamente tienes una corriente en tu bobina y ésta generará una FEM opuesta que producirá una caída de tensión en el primario y por lo tanto estará drenando (robando) energía del sistema público.
Tercero: Tu idea es totalmente inviable práctica y teóricamente, puesto que el campo magnético circundante a un conductor es tan débil que no podrás sacar energía que sea usable en la practica. Aparte de los riesgos como te decia electroaficionado.
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 14, 2008)

Wacalao:

No entiendo como dices primero que el campo magnetico no es energia y luego que aprovecharlo es robar energia. Es energia al final o no?

Hemp:

Al igual que en un motor a inducción si le agregas una carga aunque no le estes pinchando el cable, estas generando una perdida mayor en la línea. La idea no es inviable. Es impractica. Resultaria muy complicado hacer una cantidad y superficie suficientes (creo yo ) como para que la electricidad sea considerable.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2008)

en pocas palabras es mas economico y facil poner un transformador ... por que a fin de cuentas eso es lo que quieres hacer..


----------



## wacalo (Ago 15, 2008)

Electroaficionado:
Si tienes un transformador en vacío, en el núcleo de éste existe un campo magnético, pero si está sin carga no consume energía, salvo las perdidas en vacío.
Si el transformador fuera "ideal" no tendría consumo en vacío.
Además debes acordarte que un imán genera un campo magnético aunque no tenga ninguna fuente de energía.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 15, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ... La verdad es que yo de bobinas poco, y he aqui la pregunta, si ya dispongo de un campo electromagnetico alterno ¿como genero electricidad?


Dispones de un campo electromagnetico, pero de intensidad bajisima --> no te sirve para nada.

Ejemplo:  
Si tenes un conductor a 7m y le estan circulando 200A (no importa si es una linea de 13.2kV o 132kV) la intensidad del campo sera: B = mu0*I/(2*pi*dist) = 0.057 Gauss y esto es 6 veces menos que el campo magnetico terrestre.
En realidad, como las lineas son trifasicas y balanceadas, la suma de los campos los campos generados se va anulando. Por lo que la intensidad disponible a 7m sera menor todavia.

Por lo tanto, te conviene aprovechar el campo terrestre haciendo una bobina giratoria del tamaño de tu casa ;-)


----------



## Guest (Ago 15, 2008)

No os falta mucha razon, pero a ver, yo una vez aprendi que aplicando un campo electromagnetico alterno en el interior de una bobina, esta genera electricidad (lo que es una dinamo o un transformador) lo que yo buscaba es como genererarla en el "centro" del campo electromagnetico, es decir, un campo electromagnetico alterno atravesaria la bobina, no la circundaria pero si atravesaria. Un experimento muy popular consiste en acercar un tubo fluerescente a una torre de alta tension, el campo electromagnetico de esta excitara el gas y el tubo "prendera" (nunca mejor dicho). El echo de que el tubo se encienda no causa perdida electrica, ya que este se enciende con lo que se "pierde" en forma de campo electromagnetico. Yo no digo de hacerme con el control del campo electromagnetico por completo y "transformar" todo el campo por induccion, entre otras cosas por la tension del cable.

Yo solo digo que si se puede encender un tubo fluorescente acercandolo a la torreta es porque este aprovecha una cantidad infima de su campo electromagnetico, yo solo busco el mismo efecto, no crear un transformador gigante. Tan solo aprovechar la ley de ohm: entre ambos cables no salta un rayo porque la resistencia del aire es mayor, esta resistencia la "precalcula" el campo electromagnetico, si este topa con un tubo lleno de un gas conductor, este gas conducira menos que el aire, por tanto una parte del campo pasara preferiblemente por el tubo y este prendera, si en vez de un tubo metemos una bobina, tenemos que nos podriamos quedar con parte de ese campo ¿no?, a no ser que la distancia entre cable-bobina-cable tenga menos resistencia que el aire, en tan caso me saltara un chispazo de fliparlo.

Lo de la seguridad dejarlo para despues, primero estoy tratando de ver si es teoricamente posible, repito que lo unico que puedo hacer es tirar una bobina entre los cables, no puedo rodearlos, y otra es que la linea lleva una cantidad descomunal de energia por lo que con un poco que aproveche de ese campo ya tendria mas que de sobra para mis fines.

P.D.: Si no es posible ni rezando, al menos me podriais explicar como puede un tubo fluerescente aprovechar el campo electromagnetico sin povocar perdidas en la linea de alta tension y sin que este esté tan siquiera enchufado a tierra?

EDITO: acabo de leer a edu     ¿todo es cuestion de intensidad?


----------



## wacalo (Ago 15, 2008)

Hemp: Veo que tienes unas dudas un poco complicadas para mi pobre base teórica, pero veamos el tema del tubo fluorescente: Yo no sabía que se encendían al acercarlos a un conductor con alto voltage, pero bueno si tú dices que se enciende así será. Ahora un tubo de esos se enciende por un campo eléctrico (o voltage) que acelera (ioniza) las partículas en su interior (no por un campo magnético).
Ahora para generar energía a partir del campo magnético, éste debe ser variable (lo que interesa es la dØ/dt), si tienes unas cuantas espiras atravesadas por un campo magnético variable, es éstas se generará (inducirá) una tensión, pero si cierras este circuito “secundario” estas espiras a su vez generarán una fem contraelectromotriz en el primario (línea de alta tensión), esta fem contraelectromotriz por la corriente primaria es a groso modo la energía que estarás drenando del circuito principal.
Espero que se haya entendido.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 15, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ... al menos me podriais explicar como puede un tubo fluerescente aprovechar el campo electromagnetico sin povocar perdidas en la linea de alta tension y sin que este esté tan siquiera enchufado a tierra?


Los tubos que se encienden 'sin que este enchufado' lo hacen debido a la capacidad parasita cable-tubo y tubo-tierra.  La corriente necesaria es muy baja y solamente alcanza para producir la primer ionizacion del gas.

En los shows donde un tipo toca el tubo y se enciende, trabajan con un transformador de AT a frecuencias mucho mas altas que la de red. Si quisieran que el tubo ilumine a pleno, habria que subir bastante mas la tension y el pobre tipo se moriria electrocutado.



> EDITO: acabo de leer a edu     ¿todo es cuestion de intensidad?


Y si...
Con una pila de reloj generas corriente electrica (comprobado! ;-) ) pero nunca te va a servir para alimentar una casa.
Lo mismo con el campo magnetico producido por un cable de AT, para aprovecharlo solamente necesitas abrazar lineas de campo con una bobina... gigante si queres algunos watts.

Si en lugar de usar induccion magnetica usaras induccion electrica, es decir, en lugar de hacer un transformador con nucleo de aire y coeficiente de acoplamiento insignificante, hicieras un capacitor formado por el cable y un techo de chapa aislado, con una linea de 132kV necesitarias 10nF para que circulen 400mA.  Habria que hacer el calculo, pero a ojo te diria que es un techo de mas de 1km.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 15, 2008)

En pocas palabras y para resumir... como los cables de alta tension vienen balanceados y estan a tanta distancia, el campo magnetico aprovechable es minimo y necesitarias una bobina gigantesca para poder generar suficiente energia para una casa...  

Si no se dan cuenta por el bajon en la corriente se van a dar cuenta por el tamaño de la instalacion

La lampara enciende por que requiere una corriente minima, incluso he visto experimentos donde la encienden ( o mas correctamente la hacen parpadear) frotando un trapo de algodon en ella....


----------



## Guest (Ago 15, 2008)

wacalo gracias, osea, que aunque consiga generar energia, esta si o si acabaria "frenando" la corriente de la linea de alta tension, no?
Vale, aun teniendo esto en cuenta, seria despreciable la cantidad de energía arrebatada o considerable?


Si el tema es que si no sacan la energia de ahi la acabaran sacando de una farola con un cable de 60m atravesando un riachuelo. Yo no puedo evitar ese echo, pero si lo puedo simplificar para que sea algo mas seguro y menos cantoso pues mejor, por eso opto por esta idea. Las placas solares se salen de presupuesto  


Edito, se me han escapado el resto de comentarios:   

Pues nada, cierre de tema, porque como no me pase a la solar...


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 15, 2008)

Wacalo:

Ideal... justamente... no conozco cables ideales. Es perdida.

El iman es una interaccion con el campo terrestre.

Hemp:

Si, en efecto, es cuestion de magnitudes.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 15, 2008)

ya que estamos con esto de apoderarce de energia irradiada, 

  Que tanto se puede sacar de una antena de Celulares que esta al lado de una casa? que cantidad irradian esas antenas, tiran radiacion para abajo?

Y las microondas de los satelites y que se yo se puede aprovechar de alguna forma, o sigue siendo todo tan insignificante?

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 15, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ...Que tanto se puede sacar de una antena de Celulares que esta al lado de una casa? que cantidad irradian esas antenas, tiran radiacion para abajo?


Los valores de densidad de potencia que he visto publicados van de 600uW/m2 a 7000uW/m2 (*microWatts* por metro cuadrado) maximos cerca de la antena.
La direccion de la radiacion es logicamente la de cobertura, o sea horizontal levemente pa'abajo.



> Y las microondas de los satelites y que se yo se puede aprovechar de alguna forma, o sigue siendo todo tan insignificante?


No conozco datos de los satelites, pero comparando los tamaños de las antenas necesarias, debe ser como 100 veces mas debil por abajo de las patas.

Siendo la radiacion solar de unos 1000 W/m2 (apenas 1 millon de veces mas intensa que la de la antena de celular) y aprovecharla todavia es caro, digamos que estas otras 'energias alternativas' tienen poco futuro ;-)



En todos estos casos donde hay una fuente emisora y si se esta a una distancia bastante mayor que las dimensiones de la antena 'practica' que se puede construir, la energia que puede sacarse *siempre* sera insignificante (y soy generoso con el termino 'insignificante')

Para dar un ejemplo con algo 'visible'. Esto es lo mismo que si quisieramos aprovechar el agua de lluvia.
El total del agua de lluvia que descargan las nubes representa mucha energia... Pero creer que poniendo una antena en el techo sacaremos energia util de las ondas de radio equivalente a juntar agua de lluvia con un balde en el patio y querer mover una turbina.

Si el colector de agua de lluvia cubre la suficiente cantidad de metros cuadrados y el estanque es lo suficientemente grande *si se pueden mover turbinas* y generar energia con excelente rentabilidad. Esas instalaciones se conocen como centrales hidroelectricas  ;-)


----------



## electrodan (Ago 15, 2008)

Yo captaba como 3 miliamperes con mi galena y una antena de television.
Saludos


----------



## wacalo (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola electroaficionado: 
Estuve ausente todo el fin de semana y recién leí lo que escribiste el viernes.
A ver si puedo aclarar algunas cosas:
Primero: Aparentemente dices (insistes) en que el campo magnético es energía y parece que dices que esa energía se pierde.
Yo dije que en campo magnético no es energía. En el caso de un transformador en vacío con un campo magnético en su núcleo, tine pérdidas pero esas pérdidas no son a causa del campo magnético, son pérdidas en el núcleo o en el cobre (corrientes de foucault, efecto joule, etc), pero el generador en la usina que genera la energía no gasta combustible para generar los campos magnéticos en ningún transformador conectado a su sistema, la "energía" usada para generar los campos magnéticos es "energia reactiva pura", en todo caso la corriente reactiva generará pérdidas por efecto joule en las líneas de transmisión, pero insisto el campo magnético en sí no es energía, si es un medio que se usa para transmitirla (en forma inalámbrica) entre un sistema y otro aislados galvánicamente. 
Una acotación más la energía no se mide en amperes/vueltas ni en Gauss, ni en Teslas ni en etc, etc.
Segundo: No se que quieres decir con que el imán es una interacción con el campo terrestre. Aparentemente según lo que dices un imán deja de serlo fuera del campo magnético de la tierra?. Por favor si puedieras aclararme eso.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 19, 2008)

¿Qué tal viento tienes por los alrededores? 
Puedes hacerte una helice y colcoarla a un alternador de coche. Con él y la ayuda de un regulador, cargar unas baterías y así poder disponer de energia cuando cese el viento. (no es cuestion de hacele aire con un plato y un embudo para aprovecar todo el viento generado).

En el otro tema: ¿El campo magnético en sí no es energía? Ejem! hasta una piedra tiene energía. Me gustaría que amplificadorases esa información y nos sacaras del error.
Lo que no me explico es como un imán puede imantar hierro.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 19, 2008)

Hasta donde yo tengo entendido, la energia se puede manifestar de diferentes maneras, y no veo que un campo magnetico no sea una de ellas.

Si uno hace pasar una corriente por una espira uno pierde parte de la energia y esta no tiene donde mas que ir que al campo magnetico.

Con las propiedades magneticas de los materiales es muy largo meterse.
Un iman imanta hierro porque genera una interaccion con los spins de sus electrones que se orientan (esto pasa en cualquier elemento paramagnetico). Si los electrones vuelven a desordenarse o no depende de muchos factores.

Hoy ya es tarde, pero quizas otro dia podriamos investigar mejor estos temas para sacarnos de toda duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Ago 20, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ¿Qué tal viento tienes por los alrededores?
> Puedes hacerte una helice y colcoarla a un alternador de coche. Con él y la ayuda de un regulador, cargar unas baterías y así poder disponer de energia cuando cese el viento. (no es cuestion de hacele aire con un plato y un embudo para aprovecar todo el viento generado).
> ...



Pues poco y ademas es una zona cubierta con arboles, y conseguir una helice por aqui esta dificil.

electrodan, me has dado una buena idea de por donde se puede ir tirando.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 20, 2008)

hola El nombre: En el caso de la piedra: Supongamos una piedra con masa m, la aceleración de la gravedad=g y se encuentra a una altura h respecto de un nivel de referencia, entonces la energía potencial de la piedra será: E=m.g.h, la piedra posee energía, estamos de acuerdo, pero la piedra no es energía, a la propiedad intríseca de la piedra (la masa) le hace falta algo más para que se transformadorrme en energía: le hace falta gravedad y altura. El campo magnético también puede almacenar energía, igual que la piedra, y lo mismo que antes con la piedra le hace falta algo más para que se transformadorrme en energía.
Por supuesto no nos metamos con E=mc2.
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 20, 2008)

Si me meto un cachito con E=mc2 entonces el campo no tiene masa, es todo energia...


----------



## tjdor (Ago 21, 2008)

Otro hilo convertido en charla filosofica...

El campo magnetico no es energia en si?
Al transformar un fenomeno electrico como es la d.d.p. en corriente electrica se producen unas perdidas como es el calentemiento del material, generacion de lineas de campo magnetico...


----------



## elsanteiro (Oct 31, 2008)

Hemp creo que estas haciendo las cosas mal, porque no mejor vas al servicio de red comercial y te dejas de embromarr.
No vas a conseguir nada con eso primero la aislacion de los cables de alta tension es gruesisima y como te decian por ahi el campo magnètico que puedas percibir es infimo y aparte esos cables casi siempre transportan muy muy bajas corrientes pero muy altos voltajes capaz tenga 600000 volts asi que acercarse a esos conductores no te lo recomendaria ni siquiera  a10 metros.
Saludos


----------



## elsanteiro (Oct 31, 2008)

una solucion que te propondria seria que adquirieras una UPS y con la bateria de un coche la hagas funcionar es lo mas rentable en tu caso me parece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2009)

He visto hacer una gran espira de alambre y conectarla en las puntas de un tubo fluorescente, funciona bién cerca de la planta transmisora de estaciones de radio. Los de la planta se ponían locos porque les chupaban potencia.
Seguramente funciona mejor por la alta frecuencia. De algún modo, aunque no haya conexión eléctrica, es robo de energía y no se debe hacer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> He visto hacer una gran espira de alambre y conectarla en las puntas de un tubo fluorescente, funciona bién cerca de la planta transmisora de estaciones de radio. Los de la planta se ponían locos porque les chupaban potencia.
> Seguramente funciona mejor por la alta frecuencia. De algún modo, aunque no haya conexión eléctrica, es robo de energía y no se debe hacer.



Hombre, a mi ver, no es robo, es hurto, puesto que ellos no se han molestado en impedir el "robo", si enterraran un cable de fibra a 2 metros bajo tierra otro gallo cantaria.

elsanteiro, sencillamente porque la ubicacion esta en el campo y alli solo llega un poste de alta tension, no una toma normal y corriente.


Aprovecho para exponer otra duda: ¿como transmitir energía por induccion?  este proyecto ya lo abandone, pero ahora tengo la necesdad de alimentar un solenoide sin enviar cables, y una bateria es insegura, asi que voy necesitando algun sistema de alimetacion inalambrico. Seria necesario como poco a 1 metro de distancia.


----------



## santiago (Feb 9, 2009)

preguntale al señor nikola tesla que te va a saber decir bien bien   

hay un post sobre transmisión de energia, usaban microondas si no me falla la mente y tome las medicinas correctas, hasta habia un video de un led que se encendia

saludos


----------



## infiernoverde2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Creo que es lo correcto se podria generar electricidad suficiente para una casa por medio de la induccion ahora el calculo y las maneras posibles de hacerlo esta en algunas patentes de nikola tesla, que bien uno de los inventos fue el tubo fluoresente , el cual funciona con ese principio de la transmicion de energia sin cables, precisamente no es que sea alta frecuencia ni algo fuera de este mundo para estos dias, si no simplemente corriente alterna, de ahi su famosa antena de tesla, con eso puedes empezar para entender que tantos riesgos y el por que  asta hasta estos dias no esta funcionando la energia sin cables, en youtube hay videos de una biografia podria decirse de la vida de tesla creo se llama los secretos de tesla, y bien si sabes ingles entenderas perfectamente el por que general electric no siguio el proyecto, que bien a nadie le interesa en estos tiempos regalar energía que al final era su sueño energía limpia libre y sin contaminación, sugiero algunos conocimientos de ing. electromecanica para entender algunos principios pero la idea general creo que la mayoria podria entender, si es el caso como una curiosidad


----------



## ciberian (Feb 11, 2010)

Ultimamente ha aparecido en una universidad española un medio de recargar las baterias 
de los coches electricos mediante acoplamiento inductivo al "servidor" electrico, para evitar
el engorro de los cables.
Logicamente, se trata de un fuerte acoplamiento (equivalente a un transformador).
Un saludo.


----------



## arnolectrix (Abr 16, 2010)

En cuanto al robo de electricidad ,en argentina es algo comun,la gente se enganchaba directamente del vivo ,para que este no pase por el medidor,despues las compañias de electricidad usaron un cable con malla ,tipo coaxil y el vivo iba por dentro ,para inmpedir que lleguen a el ,pero la astucia ,llevo a que le busquen la vuelta .como la malla es el neutro y el medidor necesita del neutro para funcionar ,los muchachos cortan la malla ,mandan el neutro a la casa o usan una muy buena tierra ,y alimenta el medidor cuando quieran ,desde la casa, que me cuenta ehh¿

Ahora para los que buscan generar electricidad,sin mayores costos,fijense en la pagina Icyti.com.o busquen en el google  generador transgenico de mar del plata.dentro de las cosas locas que aparecen en internet es lo mas serio que he visto y parece realizable yo me voy a comprar unos imane y les cuento


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 16, 2010)

arnolectrix dijo:


> ...Ahora para los que buscan generar electricidad,sin mayores costos,fijense en la pagina Icyti.com.o busquen en el google  generador transgenico de mar del plata.dentro de las cosas locas que aparecen en internet es lo mas serio que he visto y parece realizable yo me voy a comprar unos imane y les cuento


Ah... El motor de Torbay... 
http://www.asalup.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=22


----------

